

Setup Diaspora on Ubuntu - g33k
http://www.h3manth.com/content/setup-diaspora-ubuntu
A simple script to do a fresh setup of Diaspora with all the dependencies satisfied.
======
drdaeman
> sudo apt-get install mongodb-stable

Unless you're doing this on your desktop - don't do that, the package in
mongodb repos has broken dependencies and incorrectly depend on xulrunner-dev
instead of xulrunner. This will install about 200MiB of completely unnecessary
development packages and X11 stuff on your box which is not something you'd
want for a headless server.

------
drdaeman
Also, I'd suggest using rvm instead of apt-packaged ruby & gems, because
otherwise you'd have to `sudo gem install bundler && sudo bundle install`, and
I doubt you really want to make your ubuntu more slackware-ish. ;)

I did something like this (partially writing from memory):

    
    
      bash < <( curl http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/releases/rvm-install-head )
      rvm install 1.8.7
      rvm use 1.8.7@diaspora --create
      gem install bundler
      cd diaspora*
      bundle install

